# Darth Vader PC



## ian

The darth vader PC mod is one of the coolest cases I have seen so far.
http://www.burnoutpc.com/index.php?page=reviews&review_id=123


----------



## zkiller

LMAO!!! i give props on the custom work and it deffinetly is very creative, but i don't think i would want one. sorry ian!


----------



## ian

I want one in the shape of a millenium falcon, the name of my all time favourite computer.


----------



## [tab]

You should get one shaped like Alf, and call it Alf2.


----------



## zkiller

[tab] said:
			
		

> You should get one shaped like Alf, and call it Alf2.


now that my friend, would be awesome!!! *thumbsup*


----------



## ian

I miss ALF, I wonder if they will retire him, he doesnt have the latest specs anymore....
Anyhow I will be getting an ALF2 one day, probably a fully managed server.


----------



## Christopher

There's a little something called... obsession!


----------



## cptnwinky

I love looking at the crazy things people do with computers. I don't have the patience though.


----------



## ian

I like looking at the stuff people do with their computers as well. There are some amazing mods out there.


----------



## Christopher

I like all the LEDs and stuff  My cousin has a fan with a glow in it and when its it it flickers. Really cool.


----------



## AainaalyaA

i like it clean cut


----------



## zkiller

yeah, a buddy of mine has a case with all sorts of blue led and neon lights inside and out. it looks really cool. i like my little black server case as it is though.


----------



## littlenicky

i want a desktop in the shape of a printer... so everybody would be confused


----------

